# FORD is bleeding off Premier brands...



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

First Aston Martin, now Jag and Land Rover. Sold to the Indians. India which was a British Colony has now come around to colonize British Mfg. 

MarketWatch.com: Stock Market Quotes - Business News - Financial News

The Germans also bought some British Auto Mfg as well, I wonder how those are doing? 

Some of my friends are betting that Ford will revert back to its roots of being a Truck & Farm Machinery Maker like International Harverster. What are yoour thoughts?

I love the free market and global economy, don't you?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Truck and farm machinery, I thought that's what the Mustang was, the fastest farm tractor on 4 wheels. LOL.

I heard about the Jag deal and Tata motors yeaterday. It doesn't suprise me. Ford has been bleeding for so long, that they desperately needed cash. I wouldn't be shocked if Volvo and maybe Mazda went soon too. 

For the last 30 years, Ford has focused on moving production away from the US. During that same period, Honda, Toyota, Nissan, Mercedes, BMW and Hyundai have all focused on bringing production stateside. Look at the financial situation of the 6 that have brought production here versus Ford that is funneling it away from here. Ford does a poor job negotiating with the UAW and then blame UAW workers for Ford managements stupidity. They knew when they gave the goose away that there wouldn't be any more golden eggs, but instead of holding their ground, well that's enough on that rant. 

Then their product line-up is piss poor. The current Taurus is boring and not very attractive. The Fusion is decent, but aging with nothing in the wings to replace it. The Focus redesign was cosmetic only and the platform is almost 10 years old. It was barely competitive when it came out and now finishes last behind Suzuki's and such. The F150 redesign is decent, but the engines lack power to be competitive and don't offer a fuel economy savings for the lack of power. The Ranger is 375 years old and about as stiff a platform as a bowl of jello. The Explorer has gotten too big, the Escape Hybrid was a total design failure, you lose the A/C when the engine shuts down. The Edge is a decent design that for some reason isn't selling well. But that's it, a bunch of failures on new stuff and old stuff that's well past it's prime. 

The 4.6L V8 that is the basis for their modular series of motors was designed to be a cost effective motor without regards for performance or fuel economy. Now it is an underperformer in both those catagories, but it sure is cheap to build. They don't have any cuttng edge powertrains and are suffering from that too. 

I will not cry a tear when they leave the market, they have made their own bed. My mother had a Taurus that between 60 and 63,000 miles, just 500-3,000 miles out of waranty, and had the transmission, the master cylinder, the wheel cylinders, the power steering rack, the power steering pump, and the radiator fail. Ford's answer was the warranty period is the warranty period, sorry about your luck. No partial help, no nothing. Well every dollar I have spent on vehicles since their stance, and it's been a considerable amount, and every dollar my family has spent has been at something other than a Ford dealership. Their refusal to help a loyal Ford customer that got her car serviced at a Ford dealer regularly, caused them to lose more than a half million in business since 2000. 

Sorry Ford, R.I.P.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Talkng about Ford, I need some clarification. My impression was our GTO's were GT eaters but should be careful of Modded Mustangs. Motor Trend Mag recently compared 3 Mustangs: Roush, Saleen and Shelby. None of them had over 320 horse power and their 0-60 and 1/4 mile times were slower than Stock GTO's typically run hense my confusion:confused

Ford's future...Oye


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Talkng about Ford, I need some clarification. My impression was our GTO's were GT eaters but should be careful of Modded Mustangs. Motor Trend Mag recently compared 3 Mustangs: Roush, Saleen and Shelby. None of them had over 320 horse power and their 0-60 and 1/4 mile times were slower than Stock GTO's typically run hense my confusion:confused
> 
> Ford's future...Oye


Any stang with a supercharger is a threat. The Roush, Saleen and Shelby have Supercharged versions. If they tested cars with only 320 hp, they weren't the S/C versions. 

Remember, there are 31 Flavors of Baskin and Robbins and Ford Mustangs. Some are pretty decent, others aren't worth letting your dog lick.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Ford got into this mess the old fashioned way. They earned it! 

Decades of sub-par quality, lackluster styling, and 2nd rate technology are coming home to roost. I'm an admitted Ford a hater but even if I try and be subjective for a moment, I honestly can't think of a single Ford product that I'd even consider plunking down my cash for. There are simply too many excellent alternatives in every niche. IMHO, Ford is 5 to 7 years behind current industry standards or, one to two generations of product.

As Fergy pointed out, Ford drivetrains are simply not competitive.....with anything. I had a 500/Taurus as a rental car a couple of years ago and could not believe how crude the 3.X V6 and CVT were. I simply couldn't fathom how they had started with a Volvo S80 and ended up with that POS. How could they possibly expect to sell that ugly underpowered pig against the simultaneously launched Chrysler/Charger twins?

As for Jag and Land Rover, Ford has no idea how to manage and nuture a premium brand. TaTa can do no worse. The idiots in Dearborn have absolutely wasted billions of dollars of shareholders wealth buying and propping up two marginal manufacturers who probably shouldn't exist (Darwinism). And Ford thought they knew how to make these troubled marques competitive because of their skillful handling of say....the Lincoln brand?

No thanks. I like what GM has done with Cadillac much better.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sad thing is Ford purchased Jaguar in 1989 I believe for $2.5 billion. Then they purchased Land Rover in 2000 for $2.7 billion. Now they just sold both companies TOGETHER for 2.3 billion. Overall I believe Ford spend $3 billion+ on improving jar and land rover.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the response Fergy. I won't think they are so special just because they have the name of Saleen for example.

That was a bad business venture with Rover and Jaguar. I still want For to remain becasue they are part of the whole picture. We need those Mustangs around.

What would the cheetah do without the gazelle?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Be forced to eat rabbits?!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

patisi said:


> First Aston Martin, now Jag and Land Rover. Sold to the Indians. India which was a British Colony has now come around to colonize British Mfg.
> 
> MarketWatch.com: Stock Market Quotes - Business News - Financial News
> 
> ...



Just remember that "Ford" has always meant Fix Or Repair Daily. Fergy's story is right on the mark. My local Pontiac dealer treated me very well when the ignition crapped out a few months after my extended warranty ended on my 1999 Grand Prix GTP. The dealer did the work for the cost of the parts. That's a brand I can support. I also agree that GM has done a good job with Cadillac. My 2005 SRX is a great daily driver. Of course, my '67 GTO is the most fun to drive..........


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Be forced to eat rabbits?!


Man your going to piss Groucho off with that comment. Then we'll have to hear him tell us how the Rabbit is almost as fast as the GTO ... er Holden was. LOL


----------

